
Ghost in the locks – Hotel room locks can be hacked - badrabbit
https://www.f-secure.com/en/web/business_global/electronic-lock-systems-are-vulnerable
======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this doesn't get the attention and/or discussion
you think it deserves, the story has been submitted a few times recently. Here
are most of them:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16959293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16959293)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16932581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16932581)
<\- Discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16930508](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16930508)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16929857](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16929857)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16929279](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16929279)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16928496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16928496)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16923861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16923861)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16923661](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16923661)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921999](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921999)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921289](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921289)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16921237)

Not the same, but closely related:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952875](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16952875)

~~~
badrabbit
Thank you,didn't know. But I did post a link to the actual write-up not a news
article citing it.

~~~
ColinWright
You're right, and I might have been a bit quick on the trigger. In this sort
of case there needs to be something that highlights this particular submission
as being different. Unfortunately the otherwise reasonable policy of always
using the article's own headline fights against the idea of the submission
title actually saying why this submission is important and/or different. What
I do in (the rare) cases like this is immediately add a comment saying why
this submission is not like all the others.

Sometimes it works.

